# How to improvise incline bench



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

Basically we don't have anything for incline bench work at our gym (It's pretty crappy tbh) so I am trying to think of a way to improvise a method to do incline bench. I've been putting some plates under one end of a flat bench so I can use the smith machine, but it's a bit ropey as it's a bit wobbly, and don't really want that slipping in the middle of a rep.

Any ideas fella's ? Only normal benches there, a barbell and the smith machine.

Failing that, any better exercises to work the same muscle group ?

EDIT !!! CRAP Just saw the title, it's meant to say DECLINE ! lol


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Cant think of anything other than sticking something under a flat bench like you have been doing already, I used to do something similiar but used a stepper platform and it was much more sturdy.

You could always join a proper gym :wink:


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

that must be a shiite gym, does it not even have 1 single adjustable bench so you can do it with dumbbells?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

use the scooby method. nice bit of flat board leaning against a chair and some dumbbells


----------



## Ingr4m (Sep 14, 2012)

Got anything else you can prop the bench up with?

Like a stepper....


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah I would love to join a proper gym tbh, but the nearest one would be in Cardiff for me, and that means a lot of driving back n forth, where as this one is in walking distance, and it's dirt cheap as I get consessions.

Might take some bricks with me next time ! lol


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> use the scooby method. nice bit of flat board leaning against a chair and some dumbbells


Handy andy DIY job, amazing what you can do with MDF :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

baggsy said:


> that must be a shiite gym, does it not even have 1 single adjustable bench so you can do it with dumbbells?


The benches are like this



So nothing to lock my legs into so i'd just slip off ! lol

It's a standard leisure centre gym tbh, a few machines, dumbells, a few plates that's about it. More for fitness than hardcore bodybuilding, but as I said before, it's local, cheap and best I have on offer at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

Ingr4m said:


> Got anything else you can prop the bench up with?
> 
> Like a stepper....


Not 100% sure there's one in the room, but there probably is one I could pinch from the aerobics room. Thing is, there is no space to work in this gym, you wouldn't believe how cramped it is. If it's busy, you are literally waiting to use dumbells. I'll half inch one from the other room, and try that, thanks


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

When the bottom seat part is raised up you shouldnt slide off.

This is the same (ish) to the bench I use for doing DB Incline press.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

You can do inline on that bench, do you mean decline? Parrallel bar dips is similar. Is it really that important for you to do this exercise, can't you just work on getting stronger at the flat bench?

Are any of the possible benifits really worth slidding off the bench and having weights fall on you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

scott.taylor said:


> When the bottom seat part is raised up you shouldnt slide off.
> 
> This is the same (ish) to the bench I use for doing DB Incline press.


I can't use the one that's normally with the Smith Machine as it's got a pointy seat ! lol I've slipped off it before. Really crap tbh. But there are 2 others I can use, they are better.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

monkeybiker said:


> You can do inline on that bench, do you mean decline? Parrallel bar dips is similar. Is it really that important for you to do this exercise, can't you just work on getting stronger at the flat bench?
> 
> Are any of the possible benifits really worth slidding off the bench and having weights fall on you.


I do the decline bench with wide grip to work the whole pecs. Not that important really, just wondered if anyone had this problem, or you all use real gyms ! lol Still, gotta make do with what I got


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

OldManRiver said:


> The benches are like this
> 
> View attachment 94742
> 
> ...


You need to go to golds gym venice beach to find a bench where you can push your feet in?


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

You meen decline then dont you as that pic is already inclined ..


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

If you really do mean incline then either you have no feet or you are quite possibly mental.

If you mean decline then dips ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

if u mean incline bench then i would just not do it as your front delts get smashed doing flat bench and any shoulder pressing

if u mean decline, as said dips or put something under the front of your bench to raise it a bit, if u dont put a silly angle on it u wont slip off lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

I did mean decline guys, sorry for misleading title, I guess I wasn't fully awake earlier ! lol

Yeah it's just for decline, and for wide grip chest work. Got to use the smith machine as we have no barbell racks at all.

The more I think about it, the more I am feeling that if I come out of this gym with any kind of gain, i'd have done well ! lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2012)

Turns out we have some stuff in the gym, that I didn't actually see, but can be setup for decline bench, so problem solved  Was the gym stepper, I think someone mentioned it


----------

